# Other cichlids with multies?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Is their any other cichlid i could keep with multies in a 20g L?


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I have calvus in with mine. It's a 75, but it seems to me I read you could keep a pair of calvus in a 20l. Mine are a couple years old and the multies are still juvies. No predation what so ever and the multies are allowed to go anywhere in the tank without a problem.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats a thought. But i found a small species Lamprologus caudopunctatus Could they live with the multies?


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I've never had them but I think I've read plenty of places that a 20L is too small for two shell dwellers.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought caudopunctatus was a rockdweller?


----------



## Goat (Aug 5, 2008)

Ad Konings quotes Coudopunctatus is a 'Cave brooder, breeding pairs sometimes form large breeding colonies. Each pair needs its own breeding cave. provide ample sand as this species likes to dig.'

I guess that could mean shells aswell as rocks i have three in my 20g tank they seem interested in the shells more than the rocks in the tank poor multi chases them all day lol


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

OK So is their any other cichlids i could keep with multies Like maybe a pair of Julidochromis transcriptus or Julidochromis ornatus.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

In a 20 long? I would not recommend adding another cichlid species to this tank. You might consider a non-cichlid to occupy the top of the tanks. A dwarf neon rainbow, zebra danio, or a robust tetra.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Dave said:


> In a 20 long? I would not recommend adding another cichlid species to this tank. You might consider a non-cichlid to occupy the top of the tanks. A dwarf neon rainbow, zebra danio, or a robust tetra.


Agreed, and calvus would not do well in a tank that small.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

Dither fish would be your best bet. I had a 29 gallon multi tank and tried adding some Julies. Big mistake.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Tried adding a single 2" calvus to a 20L multie tank. He did not enjoy himself despite my earnest attempts to give him a suitable rock pile apart from the shell bed. When he wouldn't come down from the top corner to eat, I moved him into my 55 gal tanganyikan community tank, and he became a completely different fish. much happier.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Okey, So is their any african Catfish or Other Fish from africa That would look nice and Still keep the tank natural looking?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree about the calvus and the julvies. I've tried both at different times with my multies in a 20g long and neither were ever happy. Like the other person, I moved them to a 55g and WOW, I can't describe how much happier they are.


----------



## mharris (Mar 14, 2007)

I have Synodontis Petricola in with my Multi's and they all get along fine. However they are in a 125 gallon tank so there is a lot of room for everyone. The multi's live in 1/3 of the tank. The multi's are interesting to watch but they are homebodies. The don't venture to far beyond their shells. The petricola on the other hand are constantly moving all over the tank. They have no boundries. They keep the tank alive with movement.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

would killis work? (someone help me out here....)

A 20 long, I wouldn't add any of the synodontis catfish. Pretty soon your multies will have taken over the tank anyway. :wink:


----------

